# Black Headed Python v. Yellow Spotted Monitor



## Gone_Feral (Dec 30, 2010)

Unfortunately I didn't take these pics, wish I had, I'm waiting for more details but I do know these photos were taken over a 5 hour period.


----------



## python_boy (Dec 30, 2010)

now thats a Black headed pyton for ya:0 still said but thats nature for ya iam getting one of thoses on sunday so excited!


----------



## r3ptile.boy (Dec 30, 2010)

thats been around for a while now but it never gets old lol , and who syas u cant keep bhp's on sand


----------



## pepsi111 (Dec 30, 2010)

r3ptile.boy said:


> thats been around for a while now but it never gets old lol , and who syas u cant keep bhp's on sand



and who says you can't put other reptiles with bhp's o yea the BHP


----------



## Jeabou (Dec 30, 2010)

Yeah I have seen that before, think it was inland QLD, had a friend who's brother was working in the area at the time.


----------



## Gone_Feral (Dec 30, 2010)

Best I can ascertain is it was in WA


----------



## Niall (Dec 30, 2010)

Not sure who said it was in QLD, but the animal looks alot like a WA BHP.
The photos where published in the WA newspaper stating its in WA aswell...


----------



## garthy (Dec 30, 2010)

Unless the bloke is a dwarf, that's not a bad sized snake!!


----------

